# Wyglad strony Gentoo

## nelchael

Dla tych, ktorzy jeszcze nie glosowali: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=227589  :Smile: 

IMHO. Charles-Andre Landemaine - gentech  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

Aaron Shi rulez  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

aaron shi also  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

widzę że mamy wszyscy podobny gust  :Smile: 

----------

## Grosik

No ja tez nie bede zbyt oryginalny i powiem ze najbardziej podoba mi sie design  Aaron'a Shi  :Smile: 

----------

## Yarecki

Ja zagłosowałem na tą ostatnią, zieloną prace. Coś mi się wydaje, że wygodniej będzie mi się ją oglądało w moim kochanym elinks'ie :-)

----------

## Poe

mialem 2 typy.. Aaron Shi i Charles-Andre Landemaine - gencorp, ostatecznie zaglosowalem na Aarona  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Ech... a mi sie gen{corp,tech} podobaja...  :Wink: 

----------

## Woocash

Aaron Shi

----------

## mmad

Najlepszy wedlug mnie jest Aaron Shim, ladny kolorystycznie choc troche za duzo grafiki (szczegolnie ten wielki banner).  I o wiele ladniejszy jest projekt Handbook-a niz strony glownej.

----------

## zytek

ee.. wybieracie jakieś przebajerowane strony.. 

Iris on Mirror.

----------

## arsen

tak to już jest, nie każdemu idzie dogodzić  :Smile: , demokracja wygrywa  :Smile: 

----------

## swami

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Dla tych, ktorzy jeszcze nie glosowali: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=227589 
> 
> IMHO. Charles-Andre Landemaine - gentech 

 

A ja wolę:

1. Derek Gerstmann

2. Aaron Shi

 :Razz: 

----------

## Pepek

Aaron Shi rox   :Laughing: 

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## skazi

Charles-Andre Landemaine - gentech jest poprostu wspaniały

----------

## ai

Iris on Mirror.

ladna i przejrzysta ;]

----------

## nelchael

 *skazi wrote:*   

> Charles-Andre Landemaine - gentech jest poprostu wspaniały

 

Nareszcie ktos komu sie to podoba  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

a mnie to  "wsio-radno"  :Wink:  hehe...  :Razz: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## szaman

a ja zagłosowałem na... brak zmian.

to co jest teraz wydaje mi się najbardziej funkcjonalne.

----------

## changs

aaron shi i wszystko jasne   :Laughing: 

----------

## kefirc

zauwazyliscie to logo ktore ma w projekcie Aaron Shi? Gentoo - dwa ostatnie o w postaci znaku nieskonczonosci / wstegi Mobiusa.. jak dla mnie rewelacja.. za to tez dalem mu swoj glos ;) 

pozdrawiam

----------

## sekretarz

Wybralem Aarona, najbardziej mi sie podobał.

----------

## Poe

chyba juz po wszystkim

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20041018-redesignwinner.xml

i 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=242133

greetz

----------

## skazi

a tak przy okazji kiedy będzie nowy wyglšd strony??

----------

## milu

 *Quote:*   

> The new look is expected to replace the current layout as soon as the Gentoo developer team - now busily working together with the designer - will finish applying some last touches to the graphics and the internal data structure of the new design.

 

Częściowo po polsku mówiąc: jak się ludzie z Gentoo developer team'u skończą bawić dopasowywaniem grafiki i zawartości na stronach.

Edit1: s/zabawą/bawić

----------

## Poe

hm, no tak... od tamtego czasu minelo juz z 1,5 roku, a na stronie glownej nadal praktycznie zadnych zmian jezeli chodzi o wyglad...  :Neutral: 

sorki, ze taki temat odgrzany zaserwowalem, ale akurat przegladalem sobie tematy gdzie wystepowal swami (aka kolek aka damian_kolkowski aka costamjeszcze) i znalazlem to..

----------

## KeyBi

Mi i podejrzewam, że nie tylko mi to pasuje w zupełności, przzwyczaiłem się już do tego "prostego" wyglądu tej strony. Gdyby władowali tam jakąś grafikę to miałbym nie raz problemy (moje łącze czasami robi dziwne rzeczy, a jednak na tę stronkę bardzo często wchodzę), a tak wszystko jest w miarę proste, szybko się ładuje i jest git. Uwielbiam takie strony  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

...bo stronka jest ciągle opracowywana :] bieżąca wersja to: http://wwwredesign.gentoo.org/

----------

## Poe

 *milu wrote:*   

> ...bo stronka jest ciągle opracowywana :] bieżąca wersja to: http://wwwredesign.gentoo.org/

 

łojej... 'niezle' im idzie...

@KeyBi, ale jednak raz na are lat mozna by odswiezyc wyglad  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

no ładnie ładnie, ale strony jeszcze chyba niedopracowane, bo gdy przejdę operą w tryb pełnoekranowy to wszystko się rozjeżdża. Dzieje chyba przez użycie znaczników <div> w nowej wersji strony

----------

## joker

 *qermit wrote:*   

> no ładnie ładnie, ale strony jeszcze chyba niedopracowane, bo gdy przejdę operą w tryb pełnoekranowy to wszystko się rozjeżdża. Dzieje chyba przez użycie znaczników <div> w nowej wersji strony

 

winy bym raczej szukal po stronie opery a nie kodu strony, nie widze zaleznosci miedzy divami a fullscreen'em

----------

## psycepa

tak apropos czy ktos moze przypadkiem walnal  ebuild do opery 9 ?  :Twisted Evil:  ?

----------

## rasheed

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> tak apropos czy ktos moze przypadkiem walnal  ebuild do opery 9 ?  ?

 

Tak, ja - http://mklimek.org/2006/02/07/opera-90-t2-ebuild

Pozdrawiam.

----------

